

Real YCSB numbers for VoltDB running on EC2 - arielweisberg
http://voltdb.com/blog/voltdb-in-memory-database-achieves-best-in-class-results-running-in-the-cloud-on-the-ycsb-benchmark-3/

======
jxchinaren
Millisecond latency... sounds cool...

